# Bonefish in Eleuthera, Bahamas



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

I will be in Eleuthera, Bahamas for a couple weeks in July and I'm packing the fly rod. I have only been fly fishing for a couple months and my only experience is with shoal bass on the Flint (which are a blast).

If you could go back in time and talk to yourself before your first bone fishing trip, what advice would you give yourself? Gear? tactics? technique?

Let's take, "Get a guide" off the table.

Thanks for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## centerpin fan

1.  Practice your casting.

2.  Practice your casting.

3.  See #1 and #2.


----------



## centerpin fan

OK, I just reread your post and noticed this:



bigtruck_bigtrouble said:


> I have only been fly fishing for a couple months ...





You're about to make the jump from single A ball straight to the major leagues, so get a lesson from a good casting instructor ASAP and _practice_.

You can thank me later.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

Centerpin,

Are we talking hitting a hula hoop at 50 feet or a dinner plate at 70 feet? How many seconds or false casts should it take for me to hit my target?

I took the Orvis FF101 casting class a couple weeks ago and spend my lunch breaks casting in the yard or on the Flint (benefits of working from home) and will continue to practice until the trip.


----------



## centerpin fan

bigtruck_bigtrouble said:


> Are we talking hitting a hula hoop at 50 feet or a dinner plate at 70 feet? How many seconds or false casts should it take for me to hit my target?



In all fly casting, you want to make as few false casts as possible.  Ideally, you make one back cast and one forward cast.  As for distance, the farther you can cast, the better.  Every cast doesn't have to be 70', but if you can cast 70', 50' is easy.  What I've just described, though, is not easy for most beginners.

I just got back from a saltwater trip (not bonefish.)  I've been going out with this guide for several years, and he tells me the same thing every time:  that 90% of his clients can't cast worth a dime.

This guy's a bonefish guide in the Cayman Islands.  All of his videos are good.  He has some very good advice at about the 2:00 mark:



If you fish the Flint, take a private lesson from Kent Edmonds.  I took a lesson from him once.  He's very good.

http://flyfishga.com/


----------



## GLS

Can't say enough about casting technique.  Learn to throw a tight loop and practice casting into the wind.  Flyrodding for trout in the N. Ga. mountains is not the same as saltwater fly fishing.  A saltwater guide once told me that the most dreaded words he hears from a new client are:  "Oh, I can cast.  I've been trout fishing all of my life."


----------



## centerpin fan

GLS said:


> A saltwater guide once told me that the most dreaded words he hears from a new client are:  "Oh, I can cast.  I've been trout fishing all of my life."





The guide I mentioned above had a client fishing topwater poppers for snook.  The client was barely moving the popper.  The guide told him he needed to strip hard and really make it "pop".  The client replied, "Well, that's how I fish it for bluegill."


----------



## centerpin fan

bigtruck_bigtrouble said:


> I will be in Eleuthera, Bahamas for a couple weeks in July and I'm packing the fly rod.



What weight rod are you using for shoal bass?


----------



## dtala

are you getting a guide or going DIY?????


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

Thank y'all for the feedback.

I have an 8 wt. Orvis Encounter combo.

My desire is DIY. The wife and I are going scuba diving so that is where the $$$ is going on this trip. Then again, I would hate to go all that way and not catch a bone fish.

That's why I wanted to reach out on here and hear all of the "lessons learned" so I could cut down on the learning curve.


----------



## centerpin fan

bigtruck_bigtrouble said:


> I have an 8 wt. Orvis Encounter combo.



OK, I just wanted to make sure you weren't going down there with a 5wt. 

Here are two threads to check out:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=458363

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=748344


----------



## jeremyledford

My wife and I spent our honeymoon on Eleuthera. Didn't see any bones but caught grouper and snapper out of the kayak. Dove and pole speared the same. Also dove and caught the biggest lobsters you'll ever see!! All DIY.  

Sorry I can't be of any help with your post but plan on having some fun and doing some different things. It was a great time. Plan to spend some money on the food. There's some crazy prices out there, but who needs that when there's fresh seafood everyday!?

Best of luck. 

P.S. Make sure to buy plenty of fresh pineapples. They're small but incredible.

I know this is obvious but Be prepared to lose tackle to cudas. There's millions and they swim right up to you.


----------



## centerpin fan

centerpin fan said:


> OK, I just wanted to make sure you weren't going down there with a 5wt.
> 
> Here are two threads to check out:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=458363
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=748344




Excellent info from the link in the first thread:

http://www.discover-eleuthera-bahamas.com/bonefishing-in-the-bahamas.html


----------



## henryc

I have been running trips to exotic destinations for over 20 years. All advise given thus far is perfect. Here is what you need to think about... Check out this list:

 Bahamas Bonefishing Trip
WHAT TO BRING LIST
 BAHAMAS - Equipment & Clothing Checklist
Daytime temperatures during the season range from 70°-95° and can drop into the 60’s (or less) at night.  The sun is hot and you need to protect yourself from sunburn.  We suggest you bring a couple of light-weight long-sleeved shirts and some light long pants.  There is no need for formal clothing.  Below is a checklist of some other necessary and/or useful items.
Fishing Gear
ï�¯	Fly rods – 8Wt and 9Wt for Bonefish, 10Wt for Barracuda, 10Wt for Permit, 10Wt, 11Wt or 12Wt for Tarpon or Dolphin (Dorado)
ï�¯	Fly reels
ï�¯	Other rods and reels – Spinning, Baitcaster
ï�¯	Fly lines
ï�¯	Leaders – 2 to 3 – 8lb, 10lb, 12lb – Other leader’s for Permit and Tarpon
ï�¯	Tippet -Spools of Fluorocarbon - 8lb, 10lb, 12lb for Bonefish, 30lb for Permit, 60lb, 80lb for Poons
ï�¯	Tie-able Wire - spool of 20 0r 30 lb for Barracuda and other toothy critters
ï�¯	UV Knot Glue
ï�¯	Flies- bonefish scampi's, gotchas, Mehives flats fly
ï�¯	Other tackle
ï�¯	Light weight, quick-drying long pants (3 to 6) 
ï�¯	Light weight, quick-drying long-sleeved shirts (3 to 6) 
ï�¯	Flats Wading Boots - Simms flats sneakers, wading booties or sneakers 
ï�¯	Second pair of wading boots or shoes
ï�¯	Tube socks elasticized at the calf for wading the flats
ï�¯	Wide brimmed hat (like upper/downer) to protect neck and ears. 2nd hat for back-up and two hat clips. 
ï�¯	Rain jacket (like Simms Gore-Tex jacket) and pants for rain showers/boat spray – doubles as wind breaker 
ï�¯	Two pair of Polaroid sunglasses, with straps and side shields.  Wrap around style also offers lateral eye protection. 
ï�¯	BUFF’s or Bandanas neck and head sun/wind burn protection
ï�¯	Thin gloves for sun protection 
ï�¯	Waterproof Gear Bag for boat
ï�¯	Small First Aid kit for boat
ï�¯	Camera
ï�¯	Sun creams: SPF#15 - 45 strength waterproof sunscreen as well as lip balm with sunscreen
ï�¯	Insect Repellent: Spray for mosquitoes, sand flies, no-seeums and horseflies, DOCTOR FLIES! (can be issue on anywhere in the Islands)
ï�¯	
MISCELLANEOUS 
ï�¯	Shorts (quick-drying) 
ï�¯	Short-sleeved shirts (quick-drying) 
ï�¯	"Wicking" underwear  
ï�¯	Bathing suit 
ï�¯	Fishing towel
ï�¯	Zip-Loc Bags: Large and small to keep items dry.  Fill one with a lens cleaning cloth or paper napkins to clean glasses, etc. 
ï�¯	Toiletry Kit: For cosmetics, medications (such as Transderm II or Dramamine for seasickness, aspirin, Advil, antihistamines, antibiotics, ear plugs, etc.).  Also talc or some form of powder. 
ï�¯	First Aid Kit: With bandaids, antibacterial ointment, adhesive tape, etc. 
ï�¯	Camera Gear: Waterproof bag, film, polarizing filter, lens tissue, cleaner, flash, extra camera batteries and accessory batteries. 
ï�¯	Gear Bag: Small pack, belt attached bag or mesh vest for carrying tackle/camera while wading. 
ï�¯	Travel Documents: Passport 
ï�¯	Other: Cash (small bills) for tips, Traveler’s Checks, travel alarm clock, flashlight, Kleenex, Bandaids, duct tape. 
ï�¯	Carry On Bag: To carry valuable fishing gear, change of clothing, prescription medications and necessities aboard the airplane. 
ï�¯	Reading Material: Bring books (particularly ones you don’t mind leaving at the lodge) and videos if the lodge has a VCR. 
ACCESSORIES 
ï�¯	Clippers with sharp point to clear eye of fly.  
ï�¯ï�¯	Hook sharpener. 
ï�¯	Fly line dressing (for keeping lines slick and clean)  
ï�¯	Stripping basket, optional but helpful when wading the surf.  
ï�¯ï�¯	Spare fly lines and backing  
ï�¯	Water bottle 
ï�¯
ï�¯


----------



## GLS

Great checklist.  For sunscreen, Aloe Gator is hard to beat and find.  Best bought online.  40+SPF, water-resistant, and best of all, won't burn your eyes.  First time I went, I was in the Family Islands, Green Turtle.  I took a few Gotchas and Charlies and caught fish, wading flats near near town.  I've also DIY at Elbow Cay.  Gotchas and Charlies, #4 and had some good fishing wading.  I rented a boat during the week which was necessary to get to the flat where the fish were.  I fished on foot and not out of the boat.  It wasn't necessary. Taking a page out of Lefty Kreh's book, I strung a wine cork on a piece of old fly line as a lanyard.  On the lanyard, a clipper with a needle to clear the eye.  I strung the lanyard through the cork about a third from the top, drilling a hole through the axis.  I embedded a half dozen flies along the top of the cork and carried a spare leader and tippet material in the shirt pocket.  Perfect for a couple of hours of early morning, sunrise fishing.  Good luck.  Gil


----------



## Uptonongood

Bahama bonefish on a fly, absolutely one of the best fishing experiences you can ever have.  Bones just don't quit and those blistering runs are incredible.

As others stated, practice your casting.  If you have someone who knows what they're doing, try to get them to help you get a double haul cast down.  Fising bones "in the smoke" doesn't require precision casting but a 70ft cast is important. If they're schooling on bait, you'll hookup.  Wading the shallows is another game. Watch for the shadows that the fish throw, they're just too camo to see otherwise.

Have a great trip and write a report.


----------



## GLS

No bigger thrill than to cast to and hook up with a tailing fish whether it be red, bone or permit. Gil


----------



## henryc

GLS said:


> No bigger thrill than to cast to and hook up with a tailing fish whether it be red, bone or permit. Gil



Gil, you can add carp to that list too...


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I haven't been following the issue lately, but there was a move afoot recently to require you to hire a guide for flats fishing in the Bahamas.  If nothing else, learn to throw tight loops and double haul....the wind is always an issue there.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

Thanks to EVERYONE for the info. I have a lot of casting practice and reading to do.

What are my safety concerns out on the flats alone? I know to protect against sun and dehydration and it probably wouldn't hurt to get a water activated life vest in case I lose consciousness for some reason.

Any other precautions I should take?


----------



## GLS

Sea urchins.  Wear foot protection.  You don't want to step on one barefooted.  I don't recall issues with stingrays like we have here on the Georgia coast.  Don't try to ride bull sharks.


----------



## jeremyledford

GLS said:


> Sea urchins.  Wear foot protection.  You don't want to step on one barefooted.  I don't recall issues with stingrays like we have here on the Georgia coast.  Don't try to ride bull sharks.



AH! How did i forget this? There were urchins everywhere!!! I never saw any rays in about 80 hours in the water. not to say they wont be an issue though. Most certainly take quality footwear.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

Aloe Gator and wading boots are in the mail.

Only 18 more days until I wade the flats. I'll be sure to take pictures and post a report/lessons learned.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

Some pics


----------



## centerpin fan

The mix of Orvis shirt and Cabela's gloves is a shocking fashion faux pas.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

That's what the bonefish told me too. They fought extra hard when they saw my outfit clashed.


----------



## sasmojoe

Who cares about looking fashionable, let's see some fish pictures.


----------



## GLS

Well, see any fish?  You carried the wine bottle cork fly carrier to a new level.  Nice job!  Gil


----------



## dtala

no guide/no salt water experience/little freshwater experience+bonefish=no fish.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

dtala nailed it. The only bonefish I saw was when I was snorkeling Day 1. 

Went fishing the four days we had the rental car. Fished low tide and stared into the water so hard I started losing my balance. No fish. 

I started thinking about deer hunting with my daddy as a young boy. He always saw the deer long before me and had to point out the tail, leg, or ear. It was then I realized how difficult it was going to be for me to even see a bonefish, let alone catch it. 

Thanks to everyone who played by my rules and gave me more advice than just "get a guide." I took it all to heart and even made the wine cork fly holder (with hand carved cedar tippet holder to boot).

I must say, next year, I will hire a guide.


----------



## GLS

You get credit for trying. Many tides ago my wife and I stayed on a friend's trawler on Green Turtle.  We had heard that there were bones on the southern tip.  Sure enough, I found some tailers, took a shot and landed a nice one on a Bonefish Special.  I had seen a guide fishing the area the day before and figured he was there for good reason and  I could wade from shore to where he was.  It was a memorable fish; my first bonefish, but not my last.  Gil


----------



## dtala

bonefish are one of the very hardest fish to see, much less actually  CATCH. The knowledge of the tides in a small area is very important as the fish may use a flat only for a short while on a specific tide. Did I say they are hard to see??? And flycasting on just about any saltwater flat can be very demanding. Much less seeing the "take" and setting the hook.....

I hope you wear em out next year as it is great fun.....


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

Early Christmas present from the wife. Turks & Caicos


----------



## centerpin fan

So, hiring a guide made a difference?


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

It made ALL the difference. 

I went out myself the next day and was able to spot, cast to, and hook a bonefish. SURGE SURGE SLACK... then I remembered the little cuda that hit my fly earlier. I forgot to check my line and it cost me a DIY bone. 

Tie on a new fly and keep wading. Up ahead I see a tailing bonefish making his way toward me. Biggest fish I had seen the whole time. Wait until he gets close enough for a cast. CAST CAST DROP... its short. I strip several times and he doesn't see it. As I pick up to recast a cuda comes out of nowhere and cuts me off. 

By the time I retie he is out of range. I try to wade to him but at this point he is cruising and I can't get within range. 

THUMP THUMP THUMP...

There it is again, that feeling in my chest that I haven't felt since I was a young boy watching a buck walk into the field.


----------



## dtala

congrats. Bonefish on a fly is something special. 

if ya want to watch your reel sizzle just stay hooked to one of those cudas!!!!


----------



## oops1

Nice thread.. I kind of wish I hadn't read it.. I don't need another addiction. Congrats on your fish!!


----------



## GLS

Those bones sure can scoot.  Nice trip.  That's a mighty big engine on the back of the flats boat.  Great photos.  Gil


----------

